# Early Blastocyst/Grade B/C Transfer



## talula0474 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi, there, everyone,

Thank you for taking the time to share your advice. I recently endured my first trial of IVF at nearly 41 years old (birthday is tomorrow). I have never been pregnant, and I was diagnosed with PCOS in my early 20s. Contributing partner has low quality sperm - poor motility/morphology, low count. I completed the Gonal F and Menopur protocol with an HCG trigger 36 hours prior to retrieval. 16 eggs were retrieved on 04/10/15, and 12 fertilized with ICSI. Nine blastocysts made it to PGS, but only one of the nine blastocysts was normal, genetically; however, the day 6 embryo was not the best quality - early blastocyst, Grade B ICM, Grade B/C TE (at least that's how I'm interpreting this - paperwork states EB b/c). My RE implanted, regardless, essentially telling me to not get my hopes up. Four of the other embryos were hatching and expanding embryos at day 6, respectively, but had +20/21, -14/+15, +12, -4/+18/+20, +16, -13/-22 chromosomal abnormalities. My endometrial lining during transfer was great on the estrace and Endometrin.

1. Most studies indicate a 20-30% chance of implantation with early blastocysts. Is this your experience as well? Is there much hope?

2. My pregnancy test is scheduled for 04/24. This seems early to me, but I guess they're checking if I can even get a chemical pregnancy?

3. If this fails, is it worth attempting again? I have great ovarian reserve, but awful genetic results. Are the genetic results most likely due to the age of my eggs or something else?

I posed these questions to my RE, yesterday, but he didn't give me direct answers (maybe there aren't any). 

Thank you


----------



## Bluebell82 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Talula,
Not a doctor of course but I read somewhere that in older women 90% of eggs can be chromosomally abnormal, so sounds not far off from what you got. I hope the early blastocyst will make itself comfortable. 
It's not necessarily always the most beautiful embryos that become babies, so there's hope especially since the chromosomes looked good. 
Testing 14 days after egg collection sounds normal. Most people who fall pregnant, do get a BFP at that point. My first clinic recommended testing 16 days after egg collection and my second 14 days after EC.
Hope it works for you, otherwise it sounds like you are getting a good number of eggs and blastocysts, so it's probably worth going for another cycle.


----------



## talula0474 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow, that's a great egg reserve! It's hard but don't get caught up on grade of blast... It's a genetically normal blast which is the most important thing. One dr's b blast is another one's c blast... And vice versa. 


I've had bc embies put back and was very negative negative, ended in mc but I have other issues going on and we don't know if it was genetically normal either. Good luck.


----------

